# Spring Break Ideas



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....while we'd love to take a cruise, fly off to Hawaii or Mexico







, we're trying to come up with an appealing Spring Break *RV *trip! Home base is the Pacific Northwest (Camas, Washington) and it would make sense to stop off to see Gordon's Sister & BIL who are moving to the Boise area next month. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. It looks like Yellowstone is still in snow mode at that time of the year so maybe south? We're willing to pull the boys out of school for a couple of extra days over their week long break so let us know your suggestions!









Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Do you ski? That's the only thing I can imagine myself doing for spring break!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Can't help you there Tricia, we spend each Spring Break on the Oregon Coast - even before we started riding ATVs we headed down that way. We'll wave at you when we're heading West and you're heading East though!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Send me a few of those girls gone wild,







and the fiver won't have to move.

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> Send me a few of those girls gone wild,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


contact Wa Cougar, she knows about a zillion places to camp


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Can't help you there Tricia, we spend each Spring Break on the Oregon Coast - even before we started riding ATVs we headed down that way. We'll wave at you when we're heading West and you're heading East though!


So how far south do you go? I'm pretty realistic when it comes to weather, but I'm thinking the further south the better?

Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have been going down to South Beach S.P. for a few days during spring break, the last couple of years. It's kind of become our spring shakedown run. So far, our luck with weather has not been too bad, and if it is, we are only a couple of miles from Newport (with all the activities it has to offer). The biggest challenge with South Beach is the limited number of sites big enough for our combo, so the sooner reservations are made, the better.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm with you on the reservations Doug....the sooner the better for sure!

As it stands right now (if we don't head east to visit Gordon's Sister) I have the first 3 nights reserved at Cannon Beach RV (since they have an indoor pool), and I'm thinking that we'll head South from there. It would be great to stay at Honeyman and try out renting some quads, but I'm concerned that it may be pretty noisy as Honeyman allows ATV's to be ridden from the campsite during Discovery season......anyone have experience with this?

Btw...our spring break is 3/29-4/6.

Thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> I'm with you on the reservations Doug....the sooner the better for sure!
> 
> As it stands right now (if we don't head east to visit Gordon's Sister) I have the first 3 nights reserved at Cannon Beach RV (since they have an indoor pool), and I'm thinking that we'll head South from there. It would be great to stay at Honeyman and try out renting some quads, but I'm concerned that it may be pretty noisy as Honeyman allows ATV's to be ridden from the campsite during Discovery season......anyone have experience with this?
> 
> ...


Hi Tricia! as I type I am sitting in Outback in Cannon Beach Rv Park. We really like this place, clean, woodsy, and quiet. Very nice. You won't get cell service unless you go across hway 101, wierd huh? cross the road and you are ok. The lady at the desk said it has something to do with being in the shadow and the cells towers. Anyway, very nice park. I will come back here in a heart beat.Very pretty park. The hi speed internet is awesome though!


----------

